# Bubbles The Betta's Journal



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm currently very bored on this summer day, so I thought, why not start a journal! I like looking at other people's journals, so I hope you enjoy mine! :-D


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Today I haven't done much with bubbles. I took some photos of him but I can't figure out how to put them on here. I also tested the water today. Ph is high. Ughhh!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's a photo of bubbles.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm thinking about doing a water change today. His fins are looking ish-better... Why does he bite them?!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

I cleaned the tank yesterday. Hopefully I cam teach him some tricks.


----------

